# Can anyone simplify how to handle sales tax on an ecommerce website?



## Hodo (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

are you using a shopping cart?

Most shopping carts have an option to charge tax for customers in your state. 

You collect the tax and pay it either quarterly or yearly to the state board of equalization for your state. For more information on filing, you'll need to get that information from your state


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

What shopping cart are you using?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Mal's e-commerce is easy like cheesy.


----------

